
Login and unlock in GNOME Shell 3.36 - ashitlerferad
https://blogs.gnome.org/shell-dev/2020/02/18/login-and-unlock-in-gnome-shell-3-36/
======
synack
This is really great work, but I still miss my quirky xscreensavers.

